# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  کامپایلر ARM

## mo.jalilian

با سلام

دوستان کسی کامپایلر آرم (ADS 1.2 (ARM Developer Suit را در دارد؟
چندین روز هست که تمامی لینک های که در اینترنت پیدا کردم را جهت دانلود تست کردم، اما هنوز موفق به دانلود نشدم.

ممنون میشم کمک کنید

با احترام

----------

